# 10 month rebuild.



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Plan to get as light as poss n lean,around sub 90kg and add very small lean gains over the

next 10 months.off all gear atm,7weeks..will prob go back on in dec on low dose test and

mast.

diet is random,very low cals,low or no carbs,high'ish protein from grub only,and feed up

a bit on weekends,also doing 15-16 hour fasting daily,lost around 1.5 stone so far.

Body weight 92.6 kilo atm.

Just trained back delts arms plus some leg work.

5 sets of weighted dips.

6 sets of face pulls and chins

straight arm pulldowns into rowing for more reps.

2sets of heavy seated rowing.

5 sets of hammer shoulder press.

olympic barbell curls and rope pushdowns 10 sets total.

just high rep rehab stuff on legs...loads of leg extensions

and three sets of squats.

no food yet,will boil up some eggs soon.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

First meal around 1ish

so 10 eggs

potato's loads of bacon and 2 more eggs! beans.

large bowl of pineapple with greek yog and honey.

10 weetabix and a litre or so of milk and nuts.

2 large tins of cream rice 1600 cals right there lol

just getting some cals in tonight,tomorrow the same arond 5-600 g of carbs.

Probably fast again on sunday up to around 1ish,then back on low cals for the

week.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

still feel fullish after last nights binge...

breakfast 400g yogurt cup of granola

half a tub of cot cheese and boiled eggs.

caffeine and t5.

will do ab and core work over the weekend but mainly rest to carb up fully,and increase water

intake.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck to you Mal.

What's the thinking behind the getting 'light and lean' approach the?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good luck to you Mal.
> 
> What's the thinking behind the getting 'light and lean' approach the?


cheers ming..

I feel i can get bigger or as big a stone or so lighter,i suppose just to get better conditioning

alround,im finding the dieting alot easier off gear as well.

Being alot lighter will be less stress on the knee too,only able too train them every 2 weeks

at the mo,had a op in jan so being careful!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah, good plan, mate.

I'll have to face the fact that it's going to be easier, and healthier, to cart less weight around in the future. Just haven't quite got my head around it yet lol...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ate a fair amount of food yest,so today il fast till around 12ish and have a large meal and a sunday dinner

later,il get around 3k of cals today possibly,back to below maintenance next week.

Weigh myself later hopefully below or on 92kg.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

will be following this Good luck mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Weight tonight 92.3 after 3 day mega refeed so a drop of 1 pound,imagine under 90k then before

this weekends food,so everything is working.

Getting leaner and strength still good,off gear for 8 weeks now.

Back to fasting and low cals high protein next week.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Cardio today,shifting building stone from Neath to swansea lol do three trips maybe,dont want to fvck myself

up too much,got chest n tri's tomorrow lol.

Drinking strong coffee now and had some t5's to help me on my way.

Will eat arounnd 3ish today and train abbs before i leave.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

T5's and black coffee........ the breakfast of champs lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RACK said:


> T5's and black coffee........ the breakfast of champs lol


Tiz kicking in nice as we speak! great appetite suppressant;-) im ready for work now,and drop som fat!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Chest tri's calfs.

5x weighted dips 20k x 12-15

4 sets incline db flyes

incline smith 3 sets 60k to failure.

close grip bench 3 sets to failure.

single arm dbell ext x 3 sets

reverse grip push downs 4 sets 21's

a few sets of seated calf to finish off.

workout wasnt planned both benches were in use,but liked this workout and will stick

too it for a while.

no food today,will have some eggs around 12,then off to hump stones for my cardio lol,

hope the rain clears up!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hardcore day in work,shattered..good for fatloss though .

food just 7 eggs today and some meat n greens for tea..nice low cal/carb day

same tomorrow.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck mate.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Mind if I ask what's your reasoning behind dieting just after coming off gear? Aren't you worried about losing muscle mass especially seeing as you're going so low on your cals??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Mind if I ask what's your reasoning behind dieting just after coming off gear? Aren't you worried about losing muscle mass especially seeing as you're going so low on your cals??


Not worried at all...i will lose some size yes and weight,coming off etc,i should not lose muscle really,some days my diet

is higher in protein,and im refeeding on weekends etc,dont see much point dieting hard on gear ,do you? waste of

money,i want to be very lean when i go back on,thats the plan anyway mate.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

mal said:


> Not worried at all...i will lose some size yes and weight,coming off etc,i should not lose muscle really,some days my diet
> 
> is higher in protein,and im refeeding on weekends etc,dont see much point dieting hard on gear ,do you? waste of
> 
> money,i want to be very lean when i go back on,thats the plan anyway mate.


Fair enough mate, I wish you the best with your plan. It's an interesting approach but I wouldn't have the balls to do it for fear of losing what little muscle I've built up.

I'm doing the opposite at the moment...trying to get as lean as I can before I come off my cycle so I can eat loads in pct to keep strength up and not get too fat.

Why do you say it seems easier to diet when off gear?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Your body will adapt to a certain regime if you stick at it long enough, for me real loss can start occurring

at around 12 weeks,thats when il be back on, its something im trying,putting too the test and so far its

working well in terms of strength and bf,also did a very good pct.

It will work as a great primer for my next cycle where i can then eat "plenty" of daily cals/protein and get the most

from my gear and hopefully stay alot leaner in the process,alot of people do it the other way round,but i prefer

this way for now.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Food today,

bowl of coco pops

6 eggs and some nuts...

chicken some spices and half a can of coconut milk

small portion of rice.

Feeling it now,getting tired will add some more fats in and have 2 high carb meals

around training tomorrow.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Fasting all day today,eat around 4.

Trained today...

dips 5x high reps.

5 sets face pulls

5 sets chins to failure.

4 sets cable row

4 sets straight arm pulldowns

close grip pull downs and oly barbell curls.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

View attachment 96734


latest pic after 8 or so weeks,feel im light and lean enough now,dont want to lose anymore.

Il stay around this condition/size for the next 4 weeks and increase food slowly,before i go back on,

still lose a bit more fat hopefully.

Had an awesome weekend carp fishing in Celtic lakes,stayed in a massive lodge,with jacuzzi the works,and stuffed

my face fully for the entire time lol.My son caught and landed his first carp with his own rod too,bonus!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lookin in good shape mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> View attachment 96734
> 
> 
> latest pic after 8 or so weeks,feel im light and lean enough now,dont want to lose anymore.
> ...


WOW just WOW nicely done mate nice.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Todays sesh,same as last time tbh.

6 sets of weighted dips getting stronger on this..

5 x incline dbell press/fly.

3x smith incline press.

4x cgbp

4x single arm dbell ext.

5 sets reverse grip push downs.

food today boiled eggs and chicken and rice,fast till 1ish.

low cals but feel good,feel strong in the gym and plenty of energy.

bodys adjusted well being off,enjoying being natty atm,if it carrys

on like this i might take an extra 4 weeks off,and wait till the new year.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan staying off til new year mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ate loads of carbs yesterday,oats and rice..being off has hit home this week and i feel like

sheeeeeeeeeeet,might have to pull the plug on a new year cycle,and go back on in dec.

More grub going in now so il see how i feel next week?

Gym at 9 this morn then off too work.

Breakfast large espresso and t-5's

facepulls x 4

chinsx4

standing row with rope 4x failure.

Straight arm pulldown with rope x4

smith shoulder press x 3

close grip rope pushdowns

and seated oly barbell curls for biceps.

will do leg work at home all body/weight ex.

and ab's.

Will eat big over weekend,wont be counting cals.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Breakfast.

600gr tined rice,

half a tub of cot cheese,

4eggs raw butt,

half a large tub of greek yog.

olive oil.

dinner 4 rounds of ham butties

tin of cream rice.

tea,

pasta and tomato sauce n bacon.

big chunk of chocolate cake.

eggs and oats later.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

No breakfast this morning change of plan,will fast most of today,i feel ive eaten enough food/carbs

for one weekend,look very lean this morn.

breaky,

laaaarge espresso and t-5's.

lunch 4eggs raw.

Gluten free spaghetti cabonara.

gluten free choc cake and dub cream.

3 eggs.

weetabixx4 and eggs.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hard dieting this week,appetite totally suppressed now,should be easy.

breakfast.

4 eggs strong coffee t-5.

Chicken and rice for tea.

eggs and weetabix this evening.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Breakfast.

3 eggs

greek yog

cottage cheese

coffee t5.

chest n tri's.

facepulls for warm up and stretching.

5-6 x dips working up to 40k hopefully.

4x 10-12 incline dbell fly/press.

3x incline smith press.

Pec dec stretches to finish,light weight.

CGBP x 4 to failure

dbell extensions x 3

reverse grip pulldowns 4 sets.

seated calf x 4.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Great workout,we managed the 40kg dip's easily tbh for 2 sets of around 10.

went down to job and finished that today,happy days...

View attachment 97599


scoop of whey and eggs after workout.

greek yog and cot cheese.

chicken corma and rice for tea.

weetabix and cottage cheese.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Breakfast.

4 eggs,, half tub of cot cheese,,evoo.

weetabix cottage cheese yog.

2 eggs & oats.

baked pot n eggs.

Do some ab work somewhere too.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Weathers sheet here atm ?,not sure if working today....cvnt.

eggs espresso t-5, no carbs till late tonight,oats and weetabix probably,give me

some fuel for a workout friday morn.

6 eggs cottage cheese.

sausages beans a few chips,bit of crap for toms workout.

eggs and oats and weetabix tonight.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's,,,,,

Warm up Facepulls 5 sets.

and 3xdips.

chins 5-6 sets close grip.

tbar row 3 sets.

straight arm pulldowns 4 sets

didnt train bi's,but did some tri work instead,threw a few

sets of shoulder presses in as well.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

legs today,

8 sets of leg ext.

lying cable leg pulls,with feet attachment 5 sets

high rep work on leg press,high foot position and low 4 sets.

loads of cals going in today,bit of a re-feed.

food today 4 bacon and egg rolls

,large tin cream rice 3 eggs.

weetabix eggs and cottage cheese.

large bag of popcorn with film and large tub of greek yog.

cottage cheese and eggs before bed.

started a ten week run of Alpha cyp 250 per week WOOP!!!,migh up that to 500 later

Been off for 11 weeks now and feel good for it,now time to go back on.

First part of project complete.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

weighed today 88-9k 14st lower than i thought,so 2 stone loss,and it was easy tbh,,eating

loads of cals again today,hope to gain 7 pounds of lean mass over the next

3 months, still maintaining the same diet and bf.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Breakfast.....................

coffee t5

school run ,then..

chest tri....

benchpress work up to 100kg only high reps.

dbell incline flys and presses 4-5 sets

smith incline press 3 sets to failure.

pec deck or cable cr/overs to finish.

ccbp 3 sets

dbell extensions 3 sets

underhand grip pulldowns.

whey and eggs after workout,in water.

chicken and rice for tea,and coconut milk.

low cals today.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

breakfast large bowl of oats

cottage cheess.

rest of the day,loads of eggs and greek yog.

large chorizo and cheese omelet,choc souffle.

second shot of cyp,

will take this 2x a week 500mg from now on.

wil train back/bi's tom and chest and tris again fri,slight

change to routine,more vol.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Large bowl of oats eggs

t5 espresso pre workout.

facepulls 5sets warm up.

4-5 sets chins slow to failure

T bar row 3 sets.

seated row 1-2 sets.

close grip pulldowns

and reverse curl for biceps.

ab work.

whey and eggs PW in water.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

workout feeling fuller already,better pumps,this cyp seems to work quick,body

temp gone right up,even with low carb.

update pic.

View attachment 98548


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Breakfast eggs

strong espresso t5.

fast til 2 today lots of liquids.

eggs oats yog.

rice and chicken later and oats

or weetabix this evening and cot cheese.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking a good size and shape in the pic mate. How long you gonna cycle for?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RACK said:


> Looking a good size and shape in the pic mate. How long you gonna cycle for?


high rack,the next three months are to maintain,first three was losing bf,so will low dose

for 10-12, most of it will be 250mg a week i recon,i dont want to add too much body weight

6-7 pounds max,as i want to carry on dieting hard.

The size wiil come later,thats the easy bit lol,i felt if ide carried on like this ide lose to much size.

how you doing?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good plan there, some feel tempted to bloat up around xmas time and use it as an excuse for bulking. You're defo doing it the right way.

I'm good thanks, just following orders as usual


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Breakfast eggs coffee t5 evoo.

whey&eggs post workout.

baked pot pork eggs.

cottage cheese greek yog.

chest,

flat bench

dbell incline flys/press

B/W Dips.

Dbell extensions x3

rope pushdowns x 5.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lots of food eaten on the weekend,back to normal again,keep carbs around

100 a day for the week,and eat at night and fast till around 12 ish.

Can feel the test working now and want to hold back on the weight gain(water) until

around week 4 and adjust diet at that point,hope to be 3-4 pounds heavier by then,and

another 3 or so at 8 weeks,on track at the mo.

food is eggs cot cheese oats and greek yog,and some home made lasagna tonight.

T5 coffee for breakfast.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest arms.

face pulls and pec deck warm up then.

Bench press 5 sets.

incline smith press.

incline dbell fly/press.

dips

cgbp

dbell extensions

rope extensions

abs.

diet today,higher protein from eggs cot cheese and whey and carbs

in the evening...oats or similar.

lasagna for tea,made with rice flour.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

legs delts today if poss...

single leg cable pulls for abductors etc..warm up.

leg extensions 8-10 sets blood volume high rep.

squats to finish.

lying ham curls

seated calf 4 sets.

smith standing mil press front and back 8 sets

upright pulls on cable,front raise with plate,all

high rep 20+.

food today low carb.

eggs cottage cheese through the day,nuts and evoo.

whey pw with small amount of oats in water.

baked pot for tea with cheese.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

eggs cottage cheese evoo breakfast, swimming this morning so unwanted cardio today ,will

weigh myself up there to, feel ive gained a couple of pounds already,need to keep

an eye on things.Really noticing the cyp working now so started low dose adex.

Ill be adding mast in on the 4th week to help as well.

good swim sesh weighed in and 5 pounds heavier..14.7 bit gutted tbh,so will adjust

carbs,as was hoping too be this weight at the end of this next faze,was with

cloths on though,so could knock a pound or 2 off lol.

food this evening.....chicken n rice coconut oil.

eggs nuts ct cheese before bed.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Back and arms.

face pulls 5 sets

chins 4-5 sets

straight arm pulldowns 4 sets.

tbar row or one arm seated rows 2 sets 4 plates

a few rotator/rhomb ex to finish

sculls 60kg and cgbp high rep 60kg

Dips x3 2plates 12 reps then oly bar curls and reverse curl 3 sets,

dbell hammer curls 2-3 sets.

seated calf and abs.

food...

weetabix and oats for breakfast,then some eggs.

preworkout some fruit eggs and cot cheese.

postw whey and eggs in water.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Test flu this weekend..so chillin out,food just eating when i feel like,but having a nice sunday

roast later,condition wise starting to smooth out a bit,but not too worried..nice to

have some fluid again in the joints to help me train harder lol.

got somore cyp and will up dose now to 750,this should be enough hopefully to make

nice improvements on my diet.

got some 5kg of chicken breasts friday night for 20 quid..happy dayz.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Weighted last night.. up 10 pounds in 2 weeks,so this week il stick to IF on non training

days and eat carbs early morn and around training on days i train,and try to avoid any more weight gain.

tbh i can see me up 14 pounds by week 4,as this is on restricted cals,im sure my body will adapt

soon enough.

No work booked in now,so will spend more time at the gym and the extra sessions wil hopefully

improve things a bit. will start pushing this week for strength,pertic on bench,shoulder press,

Tri work Dips and tbar rowing.

Going to include weighted chins into this now.

Routine from this week

chest tris..alternate dips and bench as first ex.

back bi's.

legs shoulders.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pic of back today.,needs alot of work here tbh,so lots of heavy chins and tbar work needed,rear delt

and tri,will really concentrate/prioritise on these areas over the next 10 weeks.

View attachment 99882


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Chest tri's today prob,

bench lots of sets low rep stuff,high rep sets to finish,edit later.

incline bench

incline db fly.

dips 2 sets with 40k want to hit around 20 reps over next few weeks

CGBP 3-4 sets

heavy dbell extensions.

Light reverse pushdowns

Good food day yest,just 4 eggs and chicken and rice for tea,stomach feels sucked in

this morn,no IM fasting todasy Will have breaky today,

2 tablespoons greek yog,cup of oats,weetabix 2 eggs strong coffee.t5 vits mins ect

Bring on the pain.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

workout changed so

bench warm ups then

4x100kg x 10 felt easy nice and smooth.

weighted dips 1xbw 12 1x+20k 8reps 1x +40k 8reps 1x 60k 7.5reps 60 felt good left it at that for now.

3 sets incline press..light for reps and a few sets of pec deck to warm down.

Cgbp 60kg reps and one set sculls same bar.

finished of with single arm db extensions,v bar pushdowns,single rope ex,

all fast no rest to finish.strength starting to kick in,all good.

seated calfs 4 sets.

not much food eaten today,mate give me a syntha-6 drink so sipping on that now,,will

have some oats and eggs for lunch and a large omelette tonight,so looks like another day

of restricted cals.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> pic of back today.,needs alot of work here tbh,so lots of heavy chins and tbar work needed,rear delt
> 
> and tri,will really concentrate/prioritise on these areas over the next 10 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 99882


The title fits the thread you have totally rebuild your self already! Amazing mate just amazing.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I think ive lost a bit of muscle on the cut,just need to get it back in some areas,il do

that over the next ten weeks,then add more on top spring/summer,cheers.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> I think ive lost a bit of muscle on the cut,just need to get it back in some areas,il do
> 
> that over the next ten weeks,then add more on top spring/summer,cheers.


You should do as im doing aiming for a place between beast and frank zane  But nah mate you just need to diet more and get ripped to the bone by summer  Then try to keep your bf% as low as you can


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> You should do as im doing aiming for a place between beast and frank zane  But nah mate you just need to diet more and get ripped to the bone by summer  Then try to keep your bf% as low as you can


thats the plan anyway..i do like lifting heavy weights sometimes my gyms full of powerlifters lol,so need a good balance,

hows your show prep coming along?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> thats the plan anyway..i do like lifting heavy weights sometimes my gyms full of powerlifters lol,so need a good balance,
> 
> hows your show prep coming along?


Its going very well iv gained some fat again but the people helping me out abit said i needed to, so that i would not drop to fast, the shows in april so i needed to keep a good balance. Then cut down seriously the last 3 months or so.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Its going very well iv gained some fat again but the people helping me out abit said i needed to, so that i would not drop to fast, the shows in april so i needed to keep a good balance. Then cut down seriously the last 3 months or so.


great stuff,just eat clean and up your carbs some,simple stuff really,and dont worry to much with all

the cardio stuff.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> great stuff,just eat clean and up your carbs some,simple stuff really,and dont worry to much with all
> 
> the cardio stuff.


I dont even start cardio until 2 months or so before the show  So not worrying their


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Major doms today from heavy dips,they work many muscles lol...

Upped cals today too,feel i need them atm still a bit flat feeling,so

extra 1k of cals from rice pudding and some other junk stuff...

lots of delt and trap stuff tomorrow,so maybe a nice big carb breaky,see

in the morn.

Test dose up to 1.5g and maybe 2k next week..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Delts and legs.

10 sets standing press 60k 12-15

10 sets close grip upright rows with 20 kilo plate 15-20 reps.

light leg work extensions.. leg press..light squats sldl just getting

blood in,feels good.

Low food day today again,lots of good protein from food only

chicken and rice later.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's...

*lying* tbar row 4 sets 40k..60k..80..100k 4-8 reps.

prefer these, alot more stricter than normal tbar rows,i feel

better isolation on the back muscles.

weighted chins 20k to failure 5 sets.

dumbell row 50k 3 sets x12

barbell curl x 3

preacher x3

reverse ez curl x2. bi's were fvcked tbh.

ab crunches.

slightly feeling stronger nothing much,had a play with some 140's(dbell) after

back and did a few reps for a feel,so will use them in next back sesh.

I need to kane my back from now on,just pinned 2 mil of cyp and a mil

of isis 400 so up to 2k from here..update pic not much change still,stil early

days though.

View attachment 100336


Feel good this weekend feeling fuller and got doms in all the right places in back

today(sat)maintenance cals today,tomorrow below m.cals,and lower carbs.

Lots of rest..There will be Zero cardio done on this next stage.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

week 3,,Weight up 14ibs still on low cals,extra carbs last week doing there work,workouts should get

alot better now,going to change my diet again this week taking in more protein alot less fat and moderate

carbs,ive stopped using t5's etc as well,and just have caffeine(espresso's) on training days.

will give quads a miss this week,so il train delts on there own thurs with some ham stuff and

calfs.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

looking pretty damn good i must say!  NICE!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> looking pretty damn good i must say!  NICE!


you have to put up with theses periods where you dont look that good or feel right,its just

part of the process,,,,something you have to deal with, and not get all stressed out thinking

your doing something wrong.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> you have to put up with theses periods where you dont look that good or feel right,its just
> 
> part of the process,,,,something you have to deal with, and not get all stressed out thinking
> 
> your doing something wrong.


exactly mate exactly  But yeah youv got more definition your more cut chests looking deeper. Pretty damn good


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> exactly mate exactly  But yeah youv got more definition your more cut chests looking deeper. Pretty damn good


Ive started doing alot of incline stuff for chest plus dips,if i can get some thickness back in there that makes a huge

difference to the way you look,but i love flat benching too much too take it out


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> Ive started doing alot of incline stuff for chest plus dips,if i can get some thickness back in there that makes a huge
> 
> difference to the way you look,but i love flat benching too much too take it out


Try my routine where i split upper and lower chest training into 2 separate weeks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Try my routine where i split upper and lower chest training into 2 separate weeks


its a great idea mate...doing something similar atm but will think harder on it,previous workouts

have been weighted dips then all incline stuff followed by benching and incline movements,might tweak

stuff for next week cheers,could even train delts on the incline workout?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> its a great idea mate...doing something similar atm but will think harder on it,previous workouts
> 
> have been weighted dips then all incline stuff followed by benching and incline movements,might tweak
> 
> stuff for next week cheers,could even train delts on the incline workout?


I would do the whole chest workout before you do another muscle tbh Triceps or delts


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tonights tea, chicken chilli spices veg and coconut oil and rice & whey shake.

View attachment 100602


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't think I'm not spying on your dips lol...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Don't think I'm not spying on your dips lol...


I can feel you in here,i have jedi powers...there natty lifts too..when gear strength kicks in

im hoping for alot more


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

routine change today.

chest / bi's

delts / tri's

back / hams

Food today oats for breaky and postw,eggs,cot cheese,whey drinks...

session..flat bench

incline bench

b/w dips

pec deck.

preacher curls

hammer curls

barbel curls.

not a great sesh today didnt find this combo good at all tbh,will change it for

next week,too much stress on bi's from the push just ended with a painful

bi sesh....Weights pretty average still,strength up slightly.

some pre workout sounds..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Another update pic,small improvement so happy.

View attachment 100785


food today

whey cot cheese greek yog evoo

whey cottage cheese

5 boiled eggs whey.

baked spud cheese n beanz

oats whey eggs.

1 large tin of cream rice and nuts.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

shoulder ..tri..

3x smith press

2x hammer press

20 kg plate front raises x3

shrugs x3

cgbp x3

reverse grip push downs x5

5x single arm db extensions.

calfs and abs.

noticeable difference in strength again today,feeling easier better pumps..

change in diet seems to be working already,food the same today except

il have chicken and rice later.

another hard workout tomoz am so will have 120g oats whey and honey

mixed in to refuel body,just uping the carbs slightly today,and will have lower

carb day tomorrow.

Will be adding in a strong oral from next week to turn things up a notch

for the next 4 weeks where the gains really start happening,diet will be

tighter than ever,and il switch from adex to tamox for a short while,and

get the full effect from the tabs,test dose stays the same too.

Still zero cardio atm,dont want to hinder any gains,and use up any valuable

nutrition in my bodis at this point.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's

pre w caffeine 50mg oxy.

2 x Wide grip pulldowns

2 xlying tbar row

3x dbell row

1x seated row

3x close grip pulldowns

reverse curls x3.

Just protein today and small amount of carbs tonight,will be reduced cals

over the weekend and plenty of protein,will have a good carb up on mon.

Routine change next week,higher reps with more weight over three sets

with more focus on compound movements and heavy dbell.,and less vol.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good feed over the weekend,lots of fruit/pancakes for carbs feel full as an egg now,and looking leaner.

Food today high protein and low fats,tonight chicken and rice,Greek yog/banana..oats,2 large tins of cream rice,

carbs/cals for tomorrows workout.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest tri's....

incline bench 7 sets 3 working sets...up to 130k today strength slowly increasing.

4 sets of dips..4 sets of incline fly's.

Cgbp 3 sets..reverse pulldowns..single arm extensions...

great workout nice and quick too.

eating light today,just mainly protein and some fats.

lost count of food tbh,nice white fish tea tonight withe new pots and peas,,

more cheese and some fruit and whey tonight.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Got a bit of reading to do to catch up here mate, but will get on it and fire you some abuse to spur you on


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

delts...

standing press 4x2 60k 1x 1 102kg

4x dbell press 20kg

3 sets of front raise with plate.

3 sets rear delt flys.

all sets done very slow and controlled,nice change.

Legs.. front and back squats with 60kg very slow reps again..

leg extensions and a few other rehab type exercises thrown in.

Knees playing up alot lately so must be patient.

Food just protein again from eggs shakes cot cheese and a few carbs from rice later.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> Another update pic,small improvement so happy.
> 
> View attachment 100785
> 
> ...


Fukcing love that progress! You look awesome mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Fukcing love that progress! You look awesome mate


the weird thing is i dont look like that now,changes are really fast atm,even on restricted cals.

Got some androlics today as well,the naps are making things a bit more difficult to control,

condition wise,but the workouts are much better


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> the weird thing is i dont look like that now,changes are really fast atm,even on restricted cals.
> 
> Got some androlics today as well,the naps are making things a bit more difficult to control,
> 
> condition wise,but the workouts are much better


Naps will fill you out nicely as well  Iknow the changes come really fast! Its abit nuts at times when you think about it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's...

lying tbar row 3 sets.

yates row on smith 3 sets

dbell rows 3 sets

Pull downs 3 sets

shrugs 3 sets.

tri sets on bi's x 3

preacher curl

concentration curls

hammer curls.

low carbs again today high protein and the same over the weekend,cant see the diet changing

much now ,gaining well strength up all the time and added an inch to my arms,so nearly the same

size now to what i was before in muscle terms,but a stone lighter,so seem to have hit that target already,

so its just the conditioning i have to think about from now on,and bringing up weaker areas,so have around

7 months left to do that lol...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest tri...warm up sets..

incline bench 1x8 100k

1x 6 127k

1x 2 147k

2x 12 100k

4x incline fly 20kg high reps

4x bw dips high reps

4x pec dec.

sculls x 3 60k

dbell ext x 4 15k to failure

reverse and normal pushdowns high reps.

4 sets of abs and seated calf.

everything felt really easy,great workout added 20mgdbol with oxy pre w,

caffeine and eph,good pumps from all the weekend carbs,low carbs and below

maintenance cals,high protein for the rest of week,and no cardio.

Another 4 lb up in bw 18 total.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

delts legs...

standing press x 3

dbell press x 3

plate front raises x 3

seated hammer 2 sets.

rear delt flys x 3.

all light'sh weight/10-12 reps.

squats x3 leg extensions lots of sets..

dbell sldl x 5.

low cals really effecting workout strength today,tomorrow the same, and will

keep it up till weekend and hopefully drop a pound or 2.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's..

single arm hammer rows 4 plates.

smith yates row 3 sets 100k

lying tbar 60kg x 3 sets reps.

pulldowns 3 sets

dbell row 3 sets.

shrugs 3 sets 100kg.

preacher curls and dips super sets.

Low cals today,naps have ruined my appetite so will take a few days off them

and get some grub in over the weekend.

all protein today ..eggs whey fish and a few pots for tea, some nuts and whey

before bed and cot cheese.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

New gym..this ones bigger and less busy..did some chest and tri..

incline smith up to 140 4 sets.

hammer press 4 sets..nice machine feels like a decline movement tbh.

dips 4 sets to failure

incline flyes 3 sets.

cgbp 3 sets..

single arm dbell ext's 3 sets

reverse pushdowns and rope extensions single arm.

decent workout,finding my way about was cool,and nice

change training on my own again,can train alot harder and

faster this way tbh,and stay more focused.

Run out of kinetika whey which is a decent protein.trying miofusion

stuff now,bit heavy on the gut this one.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's.

tbar rows 3 sets

barbel row 3 sets.

single arm hammer row 3 sets.

hammer lat pulldown one heavy working set.

barbell shrugs rear delt flyes.

preacher curls and reverse curl super sets.

workouts great,diet not so good atm with work and lack of

hunger with oxys,but getting as much protein in as poss.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest ..tri's

incline smith press 4 sets

decline hammer press 4 sets

Dips 3 sets

incline dbell flyes.

pec dec 3 sets.

cgbp 3 sets

dbell extensions

rope extensions

reverse single arm pushdowns.

calfs and abs.

decent workout..not very strong today,suffering with work and diet atm.so just ticking over.

Body feels hammered though,happy days.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back ..bi's.

hammer lat pulldowns x 3

Barbell rows x 3

tbar rows x3

dbell rows x 2

facepulls..straight arm pulldowns super sets.

4x barbell curls

3x reverse curls.

all sets heavy at max weight for 6-8 reps

low cals again today high protein.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

delts...legs.

smith press

60x10

100kg x 8

110 x2

1200kg x 2

100 x 10.

20kg front plate raises 3 x 6-8.

rear dbell raises x 3 sets.

strength up again from massive carb load last 2 days

100mg oxy 50mg dbol pre workout.

legs... leg extensions x6 high reps..

squats x 4 to 100 kilo...

3x leg extensions medium weight.

dbell sldl x 4.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest tris.

flat bench 2 sets.

incline smith 2 sets.

decline hammer 2 sets

dips x 2 sets.

cable crossovers x 3.

incline dbell flyes x 3.

cgbpress x3 sets.

single arm dbell exten x 3

rope extensions/pushdowns.

standing calf raise/hanging leg raises.

light workout,higher reps.great pump at the end.

food today low cals mainly protein....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back delts bi's....

hammer pulldowns 3 sets

barbell row 5 sets

dbell row 2 working sets

seated row 1 working set.

45 degree rear delt flys/rhomboid static holds.

scapula exercises on cables.

scapular pullups.

front plate raises/behind neck press super sets

Reverse shrugs/scapular raises

preacher curl 3 sets

hammer curl 3 sets.

Long sesh done some bike and calf work as well..

nice planned rest now,and enjoy xmas..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Picture update..seem to be heading in the right direction,so happy at this point

View attachment 104803


View attachment 104804


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

decided to get a quick sesh in this morn,so supersets and giant sets for a change.

chest/back

incline press 4 sets 100x 10 120x6 140x2 100x10.

chins 4 sets x 6 slow. both exercises were done together with no rest.

about 30 seconds between sets.same for rest of workout.

decline bench/seated hammer rows 4sets.

dbell incline rows/dips 4 sets

delts.. giant sets 4 exercises x 3 sets.

behind neck press

front plate raises

rear delt flyes

dbell shrugs.

tris....

pushdowns

rope extensions

single arm dbell extensions

a few sets of oly power cleans 60kg to finish off a very taxing workout(cardio sorted),but enjoyable.

Incredible pump,might do this once a month in future,gym needs to be a bit empty for

it to work though.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's legs.

hammer puldowns 3 working sets 3 single arm sets.

seated hammer rows 3 sets

barbell rows 3 sets

seated pully rows 2 working sets.

shrugs and dbell rear delts.

all exercises done at max weight.

super set bi's x 3 sets.

close grip chins hammer curls,preacher curls..reverse curls.

legs lots of leg extensions sldl's and 4 sets of hack squats.

In the gym for nearly 3 hours lol, killer workout....

On my second week of mast prop,stuffs amazin..will get more!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

your looking so insanely good now seriously wanna eat you up with a spoon lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> your looking so insanely good now seriously wanna eat you up with a spoon lol


cheers,,those pics are old now,im even bigger now loving the mast though....x


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> cheers,,those pics are old now,im even bigger now loving the mast though....x


Mast is a very underrated AAS i think  x


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Mast is a very underrated AAS i think  x


stuff is great better than tren imo.hows you training going mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mal said:


> stuff is great better than tren imo.hows you training going mate.


hehe just check my journal mate and see


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Last workout of the year...

incline bench 3 sets 140kg x 2.

flat bench 3x 8-10 100kg

incline flyes x 3 20 kg x 15-20.

3 sets of dips 12-15 reps.

cgbp x 2 annoying my ac so sacked it off

single arm dbell exten x 3 sets

rope pushdowns/extensions high reps.

calfs and abs to finish off....

great workout,massive pumps..roll on next year.

body weight last night 15.5...215lbs.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's.

hammer pulldown x4 heavy to failure.

hammer single arm row x4 6-8 reps max weight.

barbell rows x 3 15-20 speed reps 60kg.

seated pully rows x 2 heavy sets to failure.

rope pulls x 3.

dumbell rear delts x 5 sets.

seated dbell shrugs x 5 sets.

super sets..x 3

close grip chins

preacher curls

hammer curls

another long hard back workout,but getting more efficient..not to bothered about

the length of workout,close too 3 hours in there this morn.

shorter bog standard workouts are not producing the gains tbh,the trade off with the time is worth it

for me it seems.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

delts...

super sets x 4 x 10-12...

press behind neck.

dumbell flyes.

front plate raises.

seated hammer press high reps 15-20 ,lighter weight..

will train legs tomorrow morn..hacks,, squats,,leg ext,,dbell sldl..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

an old muscle mag i was in lol misses dug out ealier...good mems.

Eddie creamer won overall, couple on here will know him.



View attachment 106670


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest tris....

switched back to some flat bench today,shoulder feeling better,felt a bit awkward, form was

a bit sh1t.but good to be benchin again.

warm up sesh rotator/ac/rhom stuff...

bench

1x 60 10

1x100 8

1x 140 1

1x 140 1 form was off so left it there.

1x100 20 burn out

1x 100 8-10...

decline hammer

3xsets 12 reps 3 plates just going to failure really.

incline dbell press/flyes 20k 15-20.

2xdips 12-15.

dbell extensions 15k to failure 4 sets

rope pushdowns 3 sets/rope extensions 3 sets.

great pumps,strength down though as back on low cals again,picked up

some more mast prop today and will run this for another 3 weeks,then

will cruise on cyp till april'ish not sure what dose yet.

More than happy with the size gains over the last 10 weeks,i just need to get

more protein in at the right times,but i seem to have found a way at last to grow

and lose fat,and leaning up over the next 3 months is the next phase,and staying

around the 14.5-14.10 mark. current weight 15.6.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

another multi sesh back.delts biceps.

incline dbell rows warm ups/static holds 3 sets.

4x seated pulley rows..all out full stack 8-10 reps

seated one arm hammer rows x 4 3 plates 6-8

hammer pulldowns 3 plates strict n slow 8-10 reps

rear delt flys/close grip chins x 2

press behind neck 4 sets 12-15 on smith 60kg

seated dbell raises x 3 20kg partial reps

shrug machine x4 failure.

preacher curls/dumbell hammer curls/reverse curl super set

x 3.....felt like to much vol but had to fit it all in,day off tom

maybe? and train sat morn..some legs,another low cal day

and really feeling it now.

Lots of toast for breaky tomorrow!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest tris....

bench x 4 100kg failure all with dead stop at the bottom.

hammer decline press x 5 up to 5 plates all sets to failure.

incline dbel flyes x 4 sets 20kg 15-20..

cable,crossovers x 3 light sets 10-12 reps.

dips x 4 sets 12 reps

cable pushdowns/extensions x 4 10-12

single arm dbell ext 20kg to failure x3 sets.

standing oly bar french press 40kg high reps...new exercise for me,felt great doing this

been working hard on shoulder rotation/stretches..scap and rhomboids and its paying

off now,more growth to come in tris and delts.

cable crunches/calf raises on leg press. 4 sets.

food still low cals between 2-3k..post workout meal was 6 scrambled eggs in cream,cup

of greek yog and 20g whey in water...fish and potatoes and greens tonight.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

quads..

leg extensions 6-7 sets cant remember 20+reps full and pumped as possible.

standing/lying ham curls max reps....supersetted with extensions.

dbell sldl's 3 sets.

hacks x 3 sets 6-8 slow...

squats 5 sets 4-5 reps 100kg

decent workout,knee felt a bit screwed by the end..but seems

to be handling more vol better.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's...

scapular/rhomboids warmup,, dbells on incline bench 4 sets of 10 and static holds.

hammer pulldown 4 sets 8rep to 4.5 plates.

barbell rows high fast reps 70kg 4 sets.

seated one arm hammer 7-8 reps 3 sets.

seated pully row full stack x3 7-8 rep.

heavy dbell rear delts x3

dbell pullovers x 3

close grip pullups x 3 failure.

barbell curl x 4

reverse cable curlx2

dbell hammer curls x2


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

delts tris.....

warmup session, shoulder stretches and rear delt flyes,rhom/scapular exercises.

standing press to 60kg x4 sets high reps warm up.

smith press behind neck x4 sets 12-15 reps

front plate raises 20kg 8-10 4 sets

side raises x 3 sets.

machine shrugs/rope pushdowns 15-20 reps of each x 4.

warm down with more stretching delts,ro,cuff..

Weekend off eat like a boss!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How old is your avi mate ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

look back a few pages youl see,few weeks i think..or in my photos mate there dated in there..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good in it, how much leaner do you want to get ?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not trying now tbhmate ive been adding size the last 6 weeks and not so strict with diet,, im cruising now

till around april on some test and mast,and try and add more mass through the summer,lean gains.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You'd look fu*king awesome if you lost a bit more BF, you look good now TBH but a bit more ripped you'd be bang on the money IMO


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

legs...

yesterday ..pool lots of resistance work sprints ect,had my son hanging off my shoulders do it

was a right laugh..

gym this morn....

bike..

then squats 110k x 4 4-6 reps

hacks x3 80k 6-8 reps

leg press high foot position x 3 sets 100k 8-10

3sets leg exte/leg curl bodyweight squats...

best leg workout yet,legs pumped beyond the joke,haven't felt that for a long

while,they should start growing now.

gear now down to 2 mil of test and 3 mil of mast per week and a little adex.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

so trained in a different gym today,too cold in the usual one lol..trained chest

n tris all incline work ,dumbell press 5 sets incline smith press 4 sets and a few

other different machines half decent workout.

Standing french pressx3 dbell ext x3 dip machine/rope pushdowns.

After a long chat,guy who owns the place and a long time friend agreed too look at

my physic for a hardcore no bs assessment,and pretty much confirmed all the weak

areas i need to work on before thinking about competing again.

Back is sh1t,,arms too small,,and upper chest weak..this brutal honesty/reality check is whats needed

sometimes to move on,and he's going to help me overcome these areas through diet and other

methods.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's...

rack deadlifts 4 sets 6-8reps to 210kg not done this exercise for a long time so

took it easy,needed straps for the last couple of sets.

Seated cable rows 4 sets 6-8 reps.. back was fvcked at this point lol.

hammer pulldowns 4 sets heavy 6-8 reps

dbell shrugs/rear barbell shrugs 4 sets.

superset arms..

barbell curl

hammer curl

dumbell preacher curl.

x 3 sets.

simple workout but very intense,hope to get some gainz in the lats from

this,and will stick to this for a few months.Also got me some Tb500 this

morn,so looking forward to the benefits from this,espesh knee.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

delts..tri.

press behind neck 4 sets 10-12 rep.light

standing barbell press 5 sets 6-8 rep light.

45 deg press ups between sets to push the blood in

good burn and pump.

1 long set of dbell fly increasing weight every 6-8 rep with a few seconds pause.

2 sets of heavy sculls into cg press 16 reps per set.

single arm dbell extensions 2 sets 8-10

3x cable pushdowns,light high reps for maximum pump.

will keep this workout in for a few weeks and not go to mad on poundage so the tb500 can

do its stuff.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Legs..

deep squats 4 working sets 110 k 6 rep

technique improving feeling stronger and no knee pain.

hack squat 80k 4 sets 6-8 rep

leg press x 3 for hams high slow reps for pump,very high foot position and deep.

leg ext/leg curl 3 sets and bweight squats for deep burn.

great pump in legs for such a short session..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you plan to compete mate ?

I only ask because of the critique about lagging body parts etc ...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Milky said:


> Do you plan to compete mate ?
> 
> I only ask because of the critique about lagging body parts etc ...


yes mate,i like the ultra critique..,seen a couple of other guys as well,so designing a routine and exercises

to hopefully address everything,its going to take another 15 -20 months to bring up back development

and size back on legs....probably do the barry show again its a cracker.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> yes mate,i like the ultra critique..,seen a couple of other guys as well,so designing a routine and exercises
> 
> to hopefully address everything,its going to take another 15 -20 months to bring up back development
> 
> and size back on legs....probably do the barry show again its a cracker.


fair enough the mate, was just thinking your being hard on yourself if not but if you are then it has too be done :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's..

usual back warm up exercises..

rack deads 7 sets

1x 70k 10 rep

1x 120k 10 rep

1x 170k 6rep

1x 220 5 rep

1x 230 2 rep

1x 250 2 rep,

1x 170 10 rep.

2x seated pulley row 6-8 heavy

2x dbell row light 10reps

wide grip pulldowns/straight arm pulldown superset x 2

hyperextension x1 failure.

awesome pump in lats,deads doing the business.

4 x ez preacher curl to 50kg.

ropepulldowns for abs x 3.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Got some more tb500 arriving tomorrow to keep this co**** going,got to say this stuff is

good and going by all the info it wont really start working properly for another couple of

weeks yet,its expensive but worth it..im also shooting some of it into one of my knees lol

for some extra effect!

Also ordered fuerza oxy and var 50mg for later on in the summer.

no knee pain after yesterdays dead session,so will look forward to a bigger sesh next time.

Ive been eating alot today,diet is a tad looser now so i can train harder and recover better.

Dave titterton is down our local bb store on fri,so i might go down there and say hi...and

grab a few freebies.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest tri faster workout today 60 second rests between sets,and a more

explosive style and dead stops/pauses etc thrown in on everything and

slow negs.

2 sets of bench 2x12-15 100kg on both.

2 sets incline smith 8-10 100kg on both.

incline dbell press/fly..30kg 12-15 3 sets

hammer decline 2x8-10.

3xdip x12 ish rep bodyweight only warm up.

single arm dbell ext 22kg 6-8 3 sets

2 sets overhead dbell ext 30kg 12-15 with hard stretch at bottom.

lying french press dead stop reps(lying on floor) with ez bar,just 40 kg

tris were totaled at this point and hurting so had a quick coffee at the

bar lol then 2 sets of vbar pushdowns heavy for 12-15 to finish off.

condition has changed alot over the last few weeks and skin tone has changed alot seem to

have alot more veins than normal coming as well on back of tris ect im sure its this

tb500...knees feel great today as well,looking forward to more squating on the weekend!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

delts.

warm up standing barbell press x 4 6-8 rep 40kg and cable stretches

seated press behind neck 5 sets/heavy side lat partials..superset

lots of pump n pain on this..ive started a magnesium supplementation and

hoping this is the effect of it,plus all the other benefits for bb.

30ish degree dumbell rear delts on bench,rhomboid/scap statics etc.

5 min warm down on bike,legs in the morn so leaving some in the tank

for that.

got my other batch of tb500 through and will carry on with 4mg per week for now.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

legs..knee a bit sore yesterday so cut down on exercises a bit

went for higher reps later on.

4 sets of deep squats 5-6 rep 120kg felt ok.

high feet position leg press 3 sets for ham/glutes 15+rep.

8 sets leg ext 20-25 reps slow and hard squeezers on top.

8 sets of bodyweight squats partial style hard burn and pump.

legs were jello at this point so job done 4 sets of standing calf raises

15-20 fast reps.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Pushing yourself hard mate:thumbup1:

I've been suffering a bit with the old knee pain myself lol. No fun at all but with squatting 3 times a week at my age to be expected I suppose


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Pushing yourself hard mate:thumbup1:
> 
> I've been suffering a bit with the old knee pain myself lol. No fun at all but with squatting 3 times a week at my age to be expected I suppose


Three tlmes a week is intense,im being mindful of injury and being patient so its all blood volume

and pump for now and just enjoying training them again and squating,really missed it mate.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi.

rack deadlift.

1x70 10 rep

1x 120 10 rep

1x 170 8 rep

1x 220 6 rep

1x 260 2-3 rep ? up 10kg on last sesh.

1x 220 10

2x 170 10-12

pully rows x 3 6-8 heavy

pulldowns/hammer pulldowns superset. x2

straight arm pulldowns x2...

oly barbell curls x 3 40kg 6-8

high single arm cable curl x3.

preacher curls with dumbell x 2 sets

1 x hammer curl to finish.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest tri...

incline smith 60..100..120..140x4 100x2 10-12 rep

incline fly/press 30kg 10-12 rep x 4

hammerpress 4x 10-12 rep very slow hard contraction sets.

cable crossovers x 25ish rep 3sets.

dumbell extentions 40kg 10-12 rep x4

single arm ext x3 20kg

cgbp x 3 to failure 60kg.

rope pushdowns 7 sets 12-15.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

upper body still hurting so trained legs..

10mins bike warm up

squat.1x70 10 1x110 x8 1x130 x6 1x140 x2 1x70x10.

knee felt stronger and no pain...yet!happy to do 140.

leg press(heels on top of plate) x 3 10+ partial reps good burn in hams/glutes

6xleg extension 10-15 slow/3x leg curl/4x bodyweight squats 20-30 reps

4x incline situps....5 min warm down on treadmill.2mg tb500 today

will shoot 2mg tomorrow after delts.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

deltoids tri.

5 sets standing bb press 50kg 8-10

4 sets of seated behind neck press 60kg x 10 rep

partial heavy side raises/front raise 20kg plate x 3 8-10

3 sets of rear flys on incline bench with static holds and slow negs.

standing oly bar french press 40kg 8-10 rep

single arm rope exten x 2 10rep

2x vbar pushdowns x 10.

lightish workout but hard,upper bodys feeling it now,so will change things now for the

next 2 months just concentrating on heavy compounds and fewer other exercises

and bring the vol down a tad with three max exercises per bpart.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back..

rear dbell pulls/rows 40 ish deg bench 5 sets warm ups

3 sets wide chins 10+

rack deads 4 sets to 220 x8 1 set 170 reps

hammer pulldown rest pause x 2

close grip pulldown x2

1x barbell row light reps.70kg

2 x dbell row 40kg x 8-10.

barbell curl x 30kg

high cable curls x 3 8-10 reps.

took a break from the heavy stuff today,lighter and squeezing the sh1t out of

every set,used straps on nearly everything,seems to hit the lats much better

and takes all the arms/forearms out,so a better contraction in the back.

Gear has been cut in half from this week,so smaller sight injections for

now with slin pin in delts and tri's.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest tris...

incline bench 6 sets 8-10 100kg some forced reps,slow neg stuff..

incline dbell fly/presses 3 sets..

decline hammer bench 2 sets to failure

3 sets c x overs high reps...

dbell extensions 40kg 8-10 then one drop set..

lying single arm dbell ext x 3

pushdowns x 3 sets

cable crunches/calf extensions on leg press x 4 of each.

great workout pumped hard considering im on low cals at the mo,promasteron

seems to have a nice effect even at a low dose,spent yesterday in the pool again

swimming hard,sprints etc with ma boy,he beats me over 13meters 8 seconds.

food today just a few whey drinks in water,scrambled eggs and chicken/rice

for tea.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

delts...

incline dbell rear delts/rhom/scap 5 sets warm up

standing military press 4 working sets 8 reps 50kg

seated behind neck press 60kg 4 sets 12 reps

partial side lats 30 kg super setted with above.

standing barbell french presses35kg 4 sets 10-12.

3 sets vbar pushdowns 10-12.

food low carb high protein atm lots of eggs!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

What does rebuild mean?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lower back playing up:cursing: so no legs today will rest up this weekend,and take it easy.

Im due a rest tbh.

will be hitting the coast today so plenty of good cardio climbing and walking etc,make

the most of the current bun....

getting busy with work so training will be sporadic as well as diet,will maintain for next

2-3 months,change up diet and slowly reduce test down too 3-400mg,will take a 4 week

break at the end.Blood pressure is creeping up so need to sort this out too,before

my next cycle over the summer,this will be my last post in here for a while...

laters!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest back delts tri.

supersets...

flat bench 3x12 reps

chins 3x12 rep

lying dbell rows 3x12 on 30-40 deg bench

incline dbell flys 3x10-12.

standing mil press x 4x6-8 40kg only

dumbell exten's 2 hand x 3x12 40kg

single arm ext x3x8 20kg

rope pushdowns to failure 3 sets.

rope face pulls

hammer rows

seated pully rows high..all for rear delt.

gear..i mil of testanon a week now,feel alot better sides wise,and enjoyed my break,might

just train once a week like this for the next 3-4 weeks..just stocking up on sups at the mo.

keep the protein going in high with a low cal diet.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

long break since last workout,bit of everything superseted,,

bench and chins

3sets 100kx10 100kx17 100kx10

widegrip chins 4sets10-12.

lying dbell rows on incline bench 4sets 30kg to failure.

incline dbell flys 3x15 20kg.

cable/hammer pulldowns x3

decline hammer press

seated dbell tri extension 3x12 45kg

smith behind neck press x 4 60kg delts fvcked at this point

front plate raises 15k

tri pushdowns x 5

rope extensions all to failure.

preacher curls x 4x6-8reps.

10mins on bike with high resistance.

down around 7 pounds in weight 15st but still feel strong'ish...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

full body workout..2.5 hours super sets/giant sets.

all to failure..

chins x 5

flat bench 3 working sets 100kg x12 x 16 x10..

lying incline bench dbell rows/shrugs x 5 8-10

incline flys x 3 10-12

standing mill press x 4 8-10 reps light.

cable crossovers x 4 12-15.

seated pullyrows x 2 8-10 heavy.

smith behind neck press/front plate raise x 4 8-10

rear delt machine/rear dbell flys x 3

tricep dbell ext 50kg x 2x8-10

single arm dbell ext 2 sets 8-10 20kg

vbar/rope/straight bar pushdowns x 3 10-12

standing olybar french press x 2 light..8-10.

squats/hacks/leg ext x 3 8-15 rep range

leg curl/sldl 10-15 light...

hyperext/decline sit up,ab roller superset x 3.

liking this style of training atm and will help me get nice and lean,no gear this week

a mil of test every 7-10 days,and dropping food right down with high protein.

Slight drop in bp,should have my blood results on mon hopefully..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest/back supersets..

bench warm up 1 working set 100kg x 20.

chins x 3 10-12.

hammer press 3 plates x 2sets 10-12 reps

lying incline dumbell rows..

incline flys x 3 sets 12 reps.

mill press x 4 40kg 8-10.

lat pulldown wide grip/underhand grip...

pully rows x 3 8-10.

incline rear fly

dbell tri extentions 40 kg x 3x12

one arm ext....3x12

rope ext single arm/pushdowns 3 sets to failure..

barbell curl 40kg 3 sets x6-8.

weight 15.2 not much loss in strength high reps on bench is from hcg i think.

Half a mil of sust 350 every 7-8 days atm..through april/may..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

random workout today but still good,very tired from work this week..

bench 4 sets chins 4 sets

dbell rows on incline bench/hammer chest press,gripping the bars palms in,like a fly

movement,really good feel..better than dbells tbh..

smith behind neck press 3 sets..

puldowns 3 sets..

standing mill press 4 sets

front plate raise 2 sets

seated rows 2 sets heavy

2 hand dbell exten's 3 sets

lying dbell exten's 3 sets

vbar pushdowns/rope extentions 3 sets

barbell curl 3 sets..

2 sets of hyper exten's...

fvcked..job done..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bench 4 sets

100x8

100x15

100x6

100x4.

hammer press with fly grip x 4 sets......

chins wide grip 4x 8-10.

2x cable row medium weight 8-10..

incline dbell rows/dbell shrugs x 4 supersets

standing mill press x 3 working sets 8 reps 50kg

seated smith behind neck x 3 sets 10-12 reps

2 supersets with above awesome pump...

heavy tri dbell ext x 3 sets failure

incline ez ext 3 sets failure/pushdowns superset.

single arm rope ext 4 sets failure.

4 sets barbell curl 40kg 6-8.

4 sets hacks light/4 sets leg curls..8-10 rep.

strength down,but good workout loads of energy..bp normal now and shows.

glass or 2 of wine tonight and weekend resting.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Only just seen this mate, will try and catch up


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bad weather so trained today,got the bp monitor results this morn average was

130-80 so not bad,gonna cruise for another 8-10 weeks,looking pretty good atm

and decent pumps,finding this once a week training really good,although long

and taxing,strength was up this week,probably due to the days off..

went a bit mentle on tris today,far too many sets and reps,so wont list everything,i dont

want anyone on here copying my sh1t and getting injured lol.

bench/chins super sets

3x warm up 60k

1x100k 17rep

1x 100 10 rep

1x 100 6ish?

wide grip chins 10-12 reps x 4....

hammer press fly grip 4 sets failure

behind neck pulldown medium weight 3 sets.

reverse grip pulldown x 2 sets.

standing mill press 4 working sets 8-10 reps to 60kg

rear delt machine x 4x 10-12

seated pully rows heavy to failure....3 sets

machine shrugs x 3 sets

3x front plate raise to failure..

standing barbell tri ext 3 sets...

heavy dbell extentions x 3 sets to failure

superset single arm dbell ext/barbell curl x 3 sets

incline ez bar sculls 4 sets failure

variety of rope extentions/pushdowns,single arm etc

more barbell curls 3 heavy sets.

calf presses on leg press 5 sets to failure..

food today 2 whey shakes and a few egg whites..fish supper tonight,back on low cals for a while,the less i

eat the better i feel tbh so happy..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

lots of espresso caffiene eph pre workout,fasted trained legs today so mega long

sesh...

bench 3 x warmup 60kg supersets with chins.

1x 19 pb 100kg failed 20 like a tw4t stuck on chest lol.

1x 8 reps 1x 5 reps.

chins 5 sets 12 reps...

hammer chest press with fly grip 3 sets 8-10.

standing mill press 5 sets to 50kg 8-10 reps

smith behind neck 60kg 3 sets 8-10

front plate raises x 4 15kg.

rear delt machine 4x 12-15..

superset

low pully rows heavy x 4

machine shrugs x4

straight arm pulldowns x4 all 8-10.

heavy dbell extentions x 3 8-10

lying dbell extentions x 3 8-10

incline ez extentions 3 sets 8-10.

single arm rope extentions/vbar extention super sets x 4 to failure.

rest/drink 5 mins stationary bike warmup..

6 sets back squats x 5 -6 rep range

2 sets hack squats.....same

4 sets legpress high foot position(heel) for glute/hams..killer..

few sets of calfs on legpress..

4 sets of preacher curls

2 sets hammer curl...finish..

food today 2 whey shakes in water.. Indian rice and chicken/prawns and veg later..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep been there way to many times with the bar on chest


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Yep been there way to many times with the bar on chest


max reps to failure dai,all or fvck all:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> max reps to failure dai,all or fvck all:laugh:


so true!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bench 4x 8-10 100kg

chins x5 sets 10-15 + partials

hammer press fly grip x 5 sets 8-10

seated rows x 2 sets heavy.

close grip pulldowns x 2 sets.

standing mill press 6 sets 8-10

dbell flys x 3 sets

coffee break..n a chat.

standing bbell tri exten x 5sets

lying incline ez exten x 4 sets

rope/vbar exten 8 sets

single arm rope exten 3 sets

pushdowns 2 sets.

barbell curl 3 sets.

legs....

leg press 4 sets to failure

leg exten 5 sets

leg curls 3 sets...

calfs x 5 on leg press.

next week will be just compound movements and one other exercise max,size is still there,but starting to

smooth out a tad,so will train with heavier weights for a while,diet is pretty average lowish protein,high carb.

Gear still only half mil of test a week,looking to maintain on as little as poss at this weight and size..98kg


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hammer press with fly grip x 4 sets heavy to failure,4 sets chins 10-12.

bench press 3 sets 8-10 100kg ,3 sets chins.

5 sets cable crossover 10-12 reps.

3 sets of wide grip pulldowns heavyish.

low pully row x 2 heavy to failure.

smith behind neck press x 3 sets 10-12.

standing mill press 5 sets to 60kg/machine rear delts 7 sets.

machine shrugs x 4 sets.

standing bbell tri exten/cable curl 4 sets 10-12 rep.

lying dbell ext 3 sets failure

deadstop ez exten 3 sets/vbar exten all to failure.

rope pushdowns light high rep/barbell drag curls x 4 failure.

ham curls x 5 sets

sldl x 5 sets

standing calf raise 6 sets.

incline ab crunches/hyper exten 4 sets.

shape of arms are really improving with all the high volume,will start this with delts

soon.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

training twice this week because of sh1t weather,and this one workout a week is too hard tbh

so will alternate for a better leg sesh every other week.

back /legs.

chins wide grip 6 sets failure/pullovers with 20kg plate superset.

close grip pulldown 2 sets failure

wide grip pulldown x 2 sets failure.

tbar rows 4 sets 10-12 slow reps.

lying dbell bench rows 4 sets 8-10

straight arm rope pulldowns x 4 sets.

squats 5 sets x 5

leg exten x5 sets of 21's ah the burn..

cable rear leg raises x 4...

ab crunches/hyperextensions x 3 sets 10-12.

adding in some mast 2milx2 a week for a few weeks.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

incline bench.

1 x60 warmup

1x100 8

1x100 8reps

1x100 10 reps

hammer press fly grip 3 sets to failure..

4x cable xovers 10-15..

standing mill press 5 sets 8-10 reps.

rear delt machine 4 sets 8-10..

standing barbell tri exten 3 sets 8-10

incline ez exten 4 sets failure

dbell exten 3 sets failure

various cable exten/vbar pushdown superset 40-50reps 3 sets

barbell curl 5 sets failure.

hams/glutes...

leg press 3 sets high reps high foot position on heels.

sldl's 5 sets high reps..

lying leg curls 5 sets to failure/partials..

rear cable leg raises 3 sets 21's..

calf raises x 5....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

flat bench 100kg/chins bw 5 sets 8-10 reps

hammer press/bench press 60kg 4 sets 10-12

seated cable rows 3 sets light.

straight arm cables 3 sets light

hammer row 2 sets.

hammer shoulder press/rear delt machine,standing bb tri press superset x 4

shrugs 3 sets

tri dbell ext/ez exten/dbell ext super set x 3 high reps

cable exten/rope pushdowns 3 sets light.

ez/bbell curls....

really full and pumped from this sesh, mastp kicking in everything hard n full.

2mil x e3day..nice big whitefish dinner post workout with pots and mushrooms

in a tomato sauce..icecream and marshmellows for dessert..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest/delts/tri/abdoms.

hammer press 6 sets failure

hammerpress fly grip 5 sets failure all heavy.

dbell flat flys 4 sets failure...

cable xovers 4 sets 12-15....

dips x 3 10reps.

smith behind neck press 6-7 sets 12-15 reps

rear delt machine 6 sets to failure.

front plate raise 2 sets.

standing babell tri exten 40kg 10-12 5 sets..

lying dead stop sculls 3 sets

lying dbell exten 4 sets to failure..

vbar ext/rope exten/vbar pushdown supersets x 5 high reps to failure..

ab crunches/ab roller/hypers 3 sets....5 mins bike warmdown.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you see a difference doing hi sets


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Do you see a difference doing hi sets


Yes dai im just forcing growth at the mo just battering certain muscles.the

Shape of my arms tris have changed dramaticly.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back legs.....

chins 12 sets 10x8 2setsx 12/partials...with straps.

5sets smith bbell rows 60kg

5 sets hammer pulldowns 4 plates 8-10 reps.

3 sets rope pulldowns straight arm.

4 sets of shrugs.

concentrate on rowing in next sesh....

squats 5 x 5

leg press 4 sets 8-10..

tried hacks didnt feel to clever so sacked it off...

4 sets leg exten 20x25 reps nice pump,and little pain in knee so all good.

really happy with condition and size atm,concidering diet and training frequency,and

low dose cruise,coming off the mast slowly already and back to 200ish test again

for a while to shed some more fat.Insulin will be the next step now to force new growth

as my own bodys ability to do this i think is fvcked,so need to bypass the natural process.

so gear for future will be test/mast/var/insulin on training days.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dont put up many leg shots,but being able to train them again there sloowly moving,lot of

catching up to do over the next 12 months,squating eoweek for the moment,if i can get

2-3 inch on them il be chuffed,loads of splits and feathers coming too...

View attachment 123337
View attachment 123338


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chest/tris/calfs.

hammer press 6 sets 10-12

hammer press flygrip 5 sets to failure.

flat dbell fly 4 sets failure.

incline fly 3 sets to failure..

cable xovers 4 sets failure...

standing barbell exten 5 sets 8-10 to 50kg.

incline ez exten 8 sets x 10-12 reps

vbar cable exten 5-6 sets to failure.

one arm dbell exten 3 sets 8-10...

calf raises on leg press 5 sets 25 reps

standing calf raises 5 sets heavy.

20mg dbol pre workout 400 mast, .7 mil of test 350.

start insulin next week hopefully pick up fri.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hams/traps

cable leg curl/raises..5 sets 21's warm up..

sldl 6 sets.

leg press low partials 4 sets failure.

standing leg curl 4 sets to failure

lying leg curls 4 sets to failure....

heavy barbell shrugs 5 sets. 6-8 reps.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back bi's

smith rows 4 sets 140kg 8reps

tbar rows 50kg 6 sets 10-12 slow strict.

one arm cable rows x 4 sets

reverse grip pulldowns 5 sets 8-10

machine rear delts/face pulls 5 sets to failure.

preacher curls 4 sets.......too hot to train tbh..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

legs..

squats 100x5 100x5 120x5

130x2 140x3 100 high rep set

leg exten 6 sets 21's and body weight squats supersets.

standing calf raises 5 sets...

5 mins bike warmdown...

good workout ,no pain great pump..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

delts/arms.....

press behind neck 6 sets 8-10 80kg

single arm dbell raise/upright row type movement 6 sets...

rear delt machine 5 sets to failure a few sets single arm...

tri exten/dbell exten 4 sets each/pushdowns 4sets all lightish weights.

barbell curl 4 sets 50kg 6-8 reps.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nice day for a walk yesterday...lucky to have the gower on my doorstep..



View attachment 124201


View attachment 124202


View attachment 124203


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Looking good mate


Hi dai,getting a bit chub atm lol,overdone a carb experiment:whistling:itwas cracking down the

Beach this weekend,hopefully wont be the last..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Chest tri

Bench x 3sets 100x10_12

Hammer press 3plates 10_12 reps x4sets

Cablexovers 4x12 .15 reps

chins 6sets

Pulldowns 5sets

Standing bbell tri exten 5sets

Vbar pushdowns 5sets

Single arm dbell ext 2 sets..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

squats 5 sets 4x100kg 6-8 1x140 x 3 reps not a good vibe on

squats today low carbs i think.

4 sets leg press for reps good burn.

5 sets leg ext 20-25 rep sets get pumped..

6 sets standing calf raises..

5 sets of cleans/shrugs 10-12 reps sets combo of both in one movement,felt good.

ab roller 5 sets 5-6 reps and static holds..

3 day of very low cals some white fish and a few pots later...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

drunk to much coffee and other stuff this morn and had a random workout lol.

delts smith press 5 sets behind neck 8-10 reps.

dbell flys,single arm flys..

heavy one arm dbell upright rows 5 sets...

rear delt dbell flys/machine rear delts 4 sets each 8-10..

standing bbell tri press 4 sets 8-10.

ez exten 5 sets..

rope pushdowns 4 sets..

5 sets bbell curls..

rear cable leg raises5 sets each 20-30 rep

leg curls 4 sets

standing calf raises 4 sets.

2 sets hypers....

food today 8 eggs 2 whey shakes(in water),rice and chicken dish for tonight....bran/oats/flax seeds before bed.

good weeks dieting complete...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

push sesh today...

bench 3 sets daed stop 100kg 10-12.

4 sets hammer press

3 sets of flat flys..

standing behind neck press 4 sets lightweight 8-10

shrugs/pulls 5 sets

standing bbell tri ext 5 sets/rope ext 3 sets 10-12

ez french presses 3 sets 12 reps

calf raises...3 sets....

low carbs this week and work should see some good fat loss gains 6 pounds over

the next 5-6 weeks is target still around 15-4..got a load of 30mg eph so

back on the eca for a while now.

gears..1mil sus 3mil mast 10-20mg dbol...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Just the one sesh this week ,good drop ln weight this week 14'12 this morn

no cheat type stuff this weekend.

had a back and arm workout at home,so 12 sets of chins,alternated grips 10-12/upright

rows6 sets,dbell rows/dbel bi curls lots of sets n reps....god knows how many...

weight on sunday levelled out at 15-1 target for sat 14-10.

busy week ahead so loads of cardio and low cals...

well 10 months is up,slight improvements made, although training has suffered big

style last couple of months due to work, overall gains were sh1t,some areas have

thickened and visually improved like arms,and that's down to high vol,so maybe all

muscle groups need the same treatment, also going too try hitting areas 2 times a

week.finishing pics


View attachment 129458


----------

